# THE LA Clippers Offseason Thread



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey, what's good? Let's see what we can do in the offseason to help build on a great foundation. Let's discuss some potential free agents and draft picks. Lets get some breath back in the forum, lol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good idea, the Clippers will probably end up picking 12th or around there in the first round and will have a very early 2nd round pick thanks to the Bobcats.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

In the draft i think they should draft antoine wright or gerald green (if he drops that low) and julius hodge in the second round


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know who I can see us going after. Honestly. I guess I want some instant contributor(s) and not looking like the Blazers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> I don't know who I can see us going after. Honestly. I guess I want some instant contributor(s) and not looking like the Blazers.


From what I am hearing the Clippers want to go after a SG/SF type of player. I am not sure they want any more projects.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clipper should try and Get Green or Granger in the first. If not them then maybe go big or pick Wright. Maybe Jack if he fell.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

The only guys who I see that can fit mine/their wants would be in such order:

Marvin Williams - 6-9, 230, North Carolina, 19 Years Old
~Has superstar written all over him. He has a suprisingly good shot for his size and mad athleticism. His vice is that he just gets by on his athleticism, specifically on defense. He has to develop his game mentally if it's to grow physically. He gets pushed around in the post, but I think with weight training he'll be fine.

Antoine Wright - 6-7, 205, Texas A&M, 21 Years Old
~Mad athletic and ability to score. 100% effort in everything he does. Known as soft and won't use his athleticism to draw fouls and slash, so he'll settle for the mid-range jumper. At Texas A&M, never took over a game, per se. Too unselfish and seems fine with being a role guy. He has all the tools, he pretty much has to get a fire lit under his *** and just play.

Danny Granger - 6-8, 220, 22 Years Old, New Mexico
~No all-star upside, but can be that great role player for the team since he's sooo versatile. He can do it all. Not the best athlete, but makes it for it in spades by playing intelligent. Too passive at times.

Kennedy Winston - 6-6, 220, 20 Years Old, Alabama
~Has an offense that's tailor-made for the NBA. He does stuff now that is taught by coaches to rookies. Has nice handles for his size. Downside is, meh, that's pretty much all he can do - score. Is a little bit soft and has a bit of a flashy game.

Others include: Julius Hodge, NC State; Francisco Garcia, Louisville; Ryan Gomes, Providence; Gerald Green, HS; Brandon Rush, HS; Sean Banks, Memphis (Despite his problem(s), his potential and athletic ability is right there with Green and Williams and is worth a risk in the second.)

Stay away from:
Rashad McCants, North Carolina - He gives off the Jon Forte vibe. Undersized UNC guards do NOT fair well in the league.

Dijon Thompson, UCLA - Limited upside, but a liability on D - not in Dunleavy's plan.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I think they need perimeter players, so go for Joe Johnson to make Phoenix pay more, then go after Stoudamire later on.

Haha... that is if Johnson is taken back by Phoenix.

i think Radman would be good... but we need players who can play defense.


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

Charlie Villanueva he can play the 3,4, or maybe even 5 spot


----------



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

i agree he will fit in well with the clips villanueva would be a good pick in the second round they should take nate robinson has a 44 inch vertical and quiks also does not tire often


----------



## Chris Kamen Your Face (May 20, 2005)

hey ya all good ideas but i think i got a good first and second draft picks. here we go. for the first round they should get the highschooler Martell Webster, he's a shooting guard/small forward and he should take the spot of Simmons cause he probaly gonna ask for too much money. then for the second round they should get Nate Robinson, this guy is crazy he's from washington u. and is 5'9 with a 40' inch vertical, he'd be a great backup 4 Livingston and a great addition to our team. maybe we can get a better record than the lakers again. ha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Lottery is coming up on Tuesday, I hope the Clippers get lucky and are able to get a better pick.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

anyone know of the lottery will be broadcast live on the radio?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> anyone know of the lottery will be broadcast live on the radio?


I haven't heard anything about it being on the radio but ESPN is showing it on tv at 5. If I remember correctly one year I got the lottery results from XTRA sports from the radio, I don't know if they are doing that again this year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

crap. oh well. It just wont be as exciting on the internet. I want the actual feel of the one by one picking. . Come the clippers pick, if theyre not there, that means top 3! 

will someone be online while theyre watching it tomorrow? if so can he/she start a new post with the lottery, and then one by one, post who has what pick? that would "kind" of be exciting.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

haha, i played that espn lottery game, and it had the clippers getting the third pick and picking gerald green.  

Whats even worse odds than the clippers 1% chance of getting a top 3 pick this year, is the fact that last year the clippers were the ONLY team to move UP in the draft, going from 5-2. I hadnt realized that. Thus the odds are EXTREMELY remote that they will move up two years in a row, especially with less than 1% odds.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> crap. oh well. It just wont be as exciting on the internet. I want the actual feel of the one by one picking. . Come the clippers pick, if theyre not there, that means top 3!
> 
> will someone be online while theyre watching it tomorrow? if so can he/she start a new post with the lottery, and then one by one, post who has what pick? that would "kind" of be exciting.


 Yeah, I'm going to be online. I'll hook that up for ya'll.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

gracias


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What do you guys think about the Clippers possibly aquiring another pick? I believe the Grizzlies are selling theirs and the Jazz have plenty of picks to go around.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Weasel said:


> What do you guys think about the Clippers possibly aquiring another pick? I believe the Grizzlies are selling theirs and the Jazz have plenty of picks to go around.


Yea i can see sterling BUYING a pick...I would not be against but i bet our owner would be


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

DiRTy DiRK said:


> Yea i can see sterling BUYING a pick...I would not be against but i bet our owner would be


and we don't really need more stockpiled young talent...free agency should be the way to go unless a talented big drops to that 19 slot


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id buy the pick, then turn around and trade it for a number 1 pick next year, along with a number 2 pick on one of the years that we dont have one from the kittles trade. Next year we wont have a number 1 pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> id buy the pick, then turn around and trade it for a number 1 pick next year, along with a number 2 pick on one of the years that we dont have one from the kittles trade. Next year we wont have a number 1 pick.


Actually the 2nd round pick from the Kittles trade the Clippers lose this year but fortunately they get the Bobcats early 2nd round pick.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

but, didnt we trade 2 number 2's for kittles?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> but, didnt we trade 2 number 2's for kittles?


I was always fuzzy on this I thought it was 1 pick.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I wonder who'll be available at 19....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Salim Stoudamire was recently measure to be under 6 foot. Now it is projected because of this his stock will drop he may go mid 2nd round.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang thats short. even for a PG nowadays, but hes really a SG? Going to be hard for him to make it in this league.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> dang thats short. even for a PG nowadays, but hes really a SG? Going to be hard for him to make it in this league.


Yeah, they say he doesn't have the ball handling skills to be a PG. But he is a heck of a good shooter and has NBA range.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Also today it came up that the Grizzlies do not want to give up their #19 pick. So the rumor of them wanting to sell that pick has now been shot down.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

all most all of the players the clippers were thought to be interested in a month ago, granger, wright, green, etc. (except green) at the time were thought even to be reaches at getting with their pick. Now they have all jumped ahead to the top 10 on many mock drafts. Funny how a few weeks of workouts can change opinions, when i feel that workouts dont meen 10% of what the guys actually did in college. Only time i like workouts is when someone was playing out of position in college, and the workout is designed how they could play at their projected NBA position....or if the team only played zone defense, and how they can defend man to man. Other than that i dont see how players just by an individual or even a workout with 3 other guys can overturn the opinion on them that was based on 1-3 years of actual game play. 

Not sweating it though. That means the players dropping down to the clippers spot, were players originally projected to go top 6 and top 10, and have been displaced by guys like granger and wright, etc. I still think this is a relatively weak draft, but the player the clippers get at 12, could very well be just as good as the player picked at 6, so they are in a good situation.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Also today it came up that the Grizzlies do not want to give up their #19 pick. So the rumor of them wanting to sell that pick has now been shot down.


 Smokescreen...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Smokescreen...


Possibly, I have seen many possible "smokescreens" that have arised so far in this off-season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1012 

Staying In: Ike Diogu, Roko Leni-Ukic, Erazem Lorbek, Deji Akindele, Dwayne Jones, Randolph Morris, and Anthony Roberson
Out: Jarrett Jack, Carl Krauser, Kosta Perovic, Viktor Keirou, and Juan Jose Barea 
Maybe: Nemanja Aleksandrov and Rudy Fernandez


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm I wanted to see Jack in the pros


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Since Joe Johnson is mostly likely going to be kept the Suns who are other players you would see the Clippers go after?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

on espn.com, i saw on the nba page, one of the article titles is " NBA Draft: Who does No. 2 work for?" I KNEW that sounded familiar to me...took me a few seconds to remember where though.  Anyone else remember what hilarious thing that phrase comes from?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Larry Hughes. Get another Illinois hooper on the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The draft is tomarrow, I am excited.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

with the 12th overall pick, the Clippers select * ANTOINE WRIGHT *


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> with the 12th overall pick, the Clippers select * ANTOINE WRIGHT *


 YES!


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> on espn.com, i saw on the nba page, one of the article titles is " NBA Draft: Who does No. 2 work for?" I KNEW that sounded familiar to me...took me a few seconds to remember where though.  Anyone else remember what hilarious thing that phrase comes from?


 Austin Powers:International Man of Mystery


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

very good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There is a Draft Special on right now on ESPN!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> There is a Draft Special on right now on ESPN!



Well I was a little disappointed on how little information they provided with the foreign players. They barely said anything about Yaroslav Korolev other then dubbing him "The unknown" with a decent shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev was ranked by #4 of all SF's in the draft by one of the analysts.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Mike guy also dissed the Clipper "Surprise the Clippers are in the lottery" Why do they need to make comment like that? They have shown improvement but still get no credit.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They've been in the lottery for over ten years straight, it isn't a surprise.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yesterday the Clippers gave Jaric a qualifying offer so now he is a restricted free-agent and the Clippers have the opportunity to match any offer on Jaric.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wonder if jaric really wants to leave the clippers which i dont see, if he will just accept the qualifying offer so that he can become unrestricted next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13226.shtml



> Consequently, there is definitely the potential for the Clippers to sign Simmons, Jaric, AND Ray Allen, though, admittedly it’s a long shot. Yet, it wouldn’t be as much of a long shot for the Clippers to sign Simmons, Jaric, and Mobley. Also, keep in mind, with the new “Allan Houston Rule,” excellent shooters like Michael Finley might end up being free agents this summer. There are, indeed, a lot options.



Dunleavy said that he will be pursuing free-agents so this will be an interesting off-season outside of the draft.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

according to the latest link on our newswire at clippersdaily.com its hinted that the laker TV guy who is out of a job, might go for the clippers radio job. How ironic would that be.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So far this is what I have compiled:

Players Clippers have being going after: Allan, Redd

Players that the Clippers haven't gone after but are interested in the Clippers: Mobley


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Supposedly the Hawks are going to offer Joe Johnson a max deal. We will see if the Suns were being truthful when they meant they would match any offer.


----------

